# Problem bei Einstieg in LibnoDave mit Visual Basic 2010



## Bretti (20 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, mich mit libnodave anzufreunden, stoße dabei aber schon am Anfang auf Probleme.

Natürlich habe ich als erstes versucht, einen Verbindungsaufbau zu programmieren. Hier der vorerst vorhandene Code:


```
Option Explicit On
Option Strict Off

Public Class Form1

    Dim fds As libnodave.daveOSserialType

    Private Declare Function openSocket Lib "libnodave.net.dll" (ByVal port As Integer, ByVal portName As String) As Integer


    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Call ISO_TCP()
    End Sub

    Public Sub ISO_TCP()
        Dim IP As String
        IP = "192.168.0.2"
        If IP <> "" Then
            fds.rfd = openSocket(102, IP)
        End If
    End Sub
End Class
```

Beim Ausführen des Programms erhalte ich eine "EntryPointNotFoundException". Fehlertext: "Der Einstiegspunkt "openSocket" wurde nicht in der DLL "libnodave.net.dll" gefunden."

Genau an dieser Stelle stehe ich absolut auf dem Schlauch, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, und mir sagen, was genau ich falsch gemacht habe und wie ich es ändern müsste? Im Projekt habe ich die "libnodave.net.dll" als Verweis eingebunden.


Vielen Dank im Voraus

Bretti


----------



## funkey (20 Juni 2013)

Wo liegt, denn die Datei libnodave.dll? Diese wird auch benötigt.


----------



## Bretti (20 Juni 2013)

Meinst du damit, dass ich die libnodave.dll ebenfalls mit einbinden muss? Ich verwende (bisher) nur die libnodave.net.dll


----------



## funkey (20 Juni 2013)

Ich kenne mich mit Visual Basic 2010 nicht aus, aber die libnodave.dll sollte im normalerweise im gleichen Pfad wie die Exe-Datei liegen oder im system32 Ordner (für x86 Systeme). Die libnodave.net.dll ist nur eine Wrapper DLL für die Funktionen in der libnodave.dll.


----------



## Bretti (20 Juni 2013)

DANKE!!!

Ich glaube das war vorerst die Lösung, ich habe die libnodave.dll in den debug-ordner kopiert, danach hat es funktioniert. mal sehen, wo das nächste problem auftaucht...


----------



## gub (3 Februar 2016)

Bretti schrieb:


> DANKE!!!
> 
> Ich glaube das war vorerst die Lösung, ich habe die libnodave.dll in den debug-ordner kopiert, danach hat es funktioniert. mal sehen, wo das nächste problem auftaucht...



Hi. Hast du dein Programm auf 32bit oder auf 64bit zum laufen bekommen?


----------

